# [V]Crysis Warhead



## Infineon (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo,verkaufe oben genanntes Spiel.

Wurde nicht einmal durchgespielt...Packung und Handbuch sowie DVD wie gerade erst ausgepackt...
Wurde einmal installiert und aktiviert,deinstalliere ich wieder beim Verkauf.

Crysis Wars ist natürlich auf einer extra DVD enthalten^^


25 inklusive Versand oder Tausch gegen ein aktuelles Spiel selbe Preislage.


----------



## marwin756 (25. Januar 2009)

Hi,

könnte dir NHL 09 oder FM 09 zum Tausch anbieten .
Ansonsen was hälst du von 22€ inkl. Versand ?


----------



## Infineon (25. Januar 2009)

marwin756 am 25.01.2009 08:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> könnte dir NHL 09 oder FM 09 zum Tausch anbieten .
> Ansonsen was hälst du von 22€ inkl. Versand ?



hm ne mit den Sportspielen kann ich leider nix anfangen sorry,wenn du was anderes hast her damit,ansonsten 23 Euro mit Versand??


----------



## Jever-Pilsener (1. Februar 2009)

Ist das Spiel noch da?


----------

